
After so many hacks, why won't Java just go away? - cpleppert
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/22/4016582/after-so-many-hacks-why-wont-java-just-go-away
======
linuxhansl
The article conflates Java with just the browser plugin on windows. The
current state of Java on Windows and the browser plugin are clearly not
acceptable, but Java is mostly used server side. All of Hadoop is written in
Java. Most Apache projects are implemented in Java. The JVM is used by other
languages too (Closure, Scala, JavaScript, etc) By all means kill the browser
plugin, but please stop conflating it with Java.

~~~
bicknellr
nitpick: JavaScript doesn't run on the JVM (not considering Mozilla Rhino)

~~~
linuxhansl
I was considering Rhino (not the best example I admit), and Nashorn (which
looks to be a fine implementation on JS)

------
mindcrime
Oracle need to get their act together, no doubt. But there's still a lot of
value in having a widely available, nearly ubiquitous, cross-platform runtime
like Java. JNLP / JWS is amazing technology, but hampered by Sun having been
SOOOOO late to the game in terms of delivering the Consumer JRE and failing to
deliver the APIs needed to truly make Java useful on the desktop.

But even today, if Oracle would really commit to Java as a desktop platform, I
believe it could still succeed. Adding proper support for modern video / audio
formats would be a nice start. Well, aside from fixing the security issues.

